# E8400 + P5K OC help



## ppv (Jun 18, 2008)

E8400
P5K
Corsair Dominator 2x2GB (1066)
Prelude 7.1
Corsair 750TX psu
gtx 295
cooler -> http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa...ex-775-bp.html

need help to OC my cpu to 3.8ghz


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you will need to download the following software (all free)

cpu-z
http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


core temp

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


Orthos

http://www.overclock.net/downloads/138142-orthos.html



then change the following in the bios ................. we will shoot for 3.6ghz then tweak to 3.8ghz


first you must change CPU host frequency to "manual"

make sure cpu multiplier is set at "9"

change cpu frequency from 333mhz to 400

set your ram timings manually to 5-5-5-15

set vdimm voltage (thats the memory voltage) to 2.0 volts 

we wont need more cpu voltage just yet .......... but look for it when you are trolling in the bios 

dont forget to save and exit bios


then run orthos for one hour ............ watch the temps ............. if the cpu temp gets to 63C .......... abort testing

after the stress test ......... post your screen shots from cpu-z into this thread for review ............. all tabs from within cpu-z please


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the settings which need to be changed will all be found in the "advanced section"


under jumper free configuration / 


AI overclocking = set to manual 

CPU ration control = set to manual and 9X multiplier

Dram Frequency = 400 (some boards show this as 800 ?????) double data rate memory doubles the 400mhz 

Dram Timing Control = set to manula and enter the 5-5-5-15 values

Dram Voltage = set to 2.0 volts



refer to your motherboard manual as you are doing this !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you get any uncooperative behavior after changing these settings .......... simply review the clear CMOS procedure in chapter 2.6 (clear RTC ram)

then enter the bios and choose "load optimized defaults" and you will be right back to the beginning


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The P5K will show the dram freq as 800. Once you change the bus to 400, the dram will change too, as long as the dram is on manual, you just go down to it and set where you like. The bios does the mathwork for the dividers, you just select frequency.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's a picture of what the top part of the "jumper free settings" page of your bios should look like. Almost, your multiplier will be 9, mine is 9.5 as it's the E8500.

As soon as I changed the FSB Frequency to 400, my DRAM Frequency went to [DDR-2-1280MHz]. I then navigated down to highlight that and changed it back to the stock 1066 that you see in the picture.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thanks for the assistance Grimx ................... much appreicated


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You're most welcome.

Only thing I forgot to mention is everything below that is at auto, except for the vdimm is at the ram manufacturer's (OCZ) recommended 2.1 volts, and NB voltage is set to 1.4 volts. Had the x1 bug with video card when it was on auto, had to specify the voltage to get x16. Sure noticed that in a hurry, sloooooooow.


----------



## ppv (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks for the assistance guys
however when i was running orthos for 2 hours and my cpu temp only could reach 60C
anyways here is my cpu-z screenshot, pls note memory#1 = #3 so i did not attach it XD
http://www.geocities.com/cincinmomo/36.jpg


----------



## ppv (Jun 18, 2008)

just now i was running 3dmark vantage and when i was running the 4th exam, i believe the CPU test, my pc restarted :O but nothing happened with the orthos @@


----------

